# Best Toys?



## Mozzie

Doing some early puppy shopping and wow there are a ton of dog toys out there... many with mixed reviews. I was just curious as to what toys and/or balls have been the biggest hits with everyones V's, as well as has been pretty durable. Thanks in advance for the input!

Mozzie


----------



## Tunechi

My pup likes his duck the best but they dont last forever ;D. Take a look at Westpaw and Orka for durability


----------



## dextersmom

The toys that have survived and are still in the toy bin ...

*Anything Westpaw zogoflex (we love the tizzie!)
*Anything ChuckIt (balls, launchers, etc.)
*Kongs
*Bionic rubber toys (our guys like the urban stick the best)
*Petsafe busy buddy toys (the fav being the barnacle one)
*Omega Paw treat ball
*Kong wobber
*Nylabones are pretty hit and miss for us (our V hates them, our weim is obsessed with them)

Basically anything that's rubber and stuffable are big hits. 

As far as stuffed toys, the only ones that have lasted (at least a week or so) for us are the Go Dog dragons, Tuffy toys, and unstuffed Westpaw toys. Don't waste your money on the Kong stuffed toys - they are not any more durable than the cheapies! 

But the best is bully sticks and antlers!


----------



## tknafox2

When Mr. Ferguson was just a tiny pup, 5 wks old (at the breeder) we took him a soft skunk that held a plastic water bottle inside of it. He just loved it, drug it, chewed it (it crackled) tossed it etc, and shared it with his 9 mo Vizsla playmate ( he was a singleton). Water bottles were always a huge hit with him as he grew up. He had many toys ( very short attention span)... but the most important thing he learned from his toys was interaction with us, and games. We made a point of playing WITH him not just giving him the toy and letting him have his way with it. From this, he learned to respect his toys and realized that they brought him attention, food, exercise, play, fun, challenges, etc. did I say attention. He was given chew products, and many many of those, so he did not chew up his toys. IMO it is important to teach your pup the difference between a chew, and a toy. When he would start chewing a toy, we would switch it to an appropriate chew, or chew toy.
Fergy still has most of his puppy toys, ( he is almost 2 yrs. ) He loves games, like hide the ball, duck, rabbit, and go find it. Catch, with the the soft toys. or chase them down the hall way. He loves any ball. 
When he started teething and chewing on every thing, We gave him small cardboard boxes to beat up and destroy. He still loves cardboard, and will wrestle a refrigerator box for an hour.
I know all pups are different, so this is just my experience.

Good luck, and please keep us all up to date on which toys become your pups fav's.


----------



## ajcoholic

Mine absolutely loved anything by Nylabone. He'd chew them until they dissapeared.

As far as other toys, he wasnt too much a fan of rubbery things (hated kongs, rubber balls, etc) but loved the rope type things.

And anything fabric he would shred within minutes. The rope ones he would chew until they unravelled and then leave them. I have a whole box of toys we bought and never used since Gibson wasn't interested.


----------



## texasred

My first V played with his toys but didn't chew them up. With the second V some toys were lost to their tug a war games. The 3rd V was a chewer, and destroyed every single toy except the Kong Wubba that had the reinforced nylon cover. The other Kong Wubba with a different cover was also destroyed.
The 3rd V is almost 5 years old, and will still shred most toys. She can even chew through a tennis ball. I don't normally leave tennis balls laying around the house, because they can wear a dogs teeth down with extended use.


----------



## harrigab

little Elvis has had a whale of a time with a 4 pint plastic milk bottle, virtually indestructible and a good handle for him to carry it around with


----------



## MCD

Dharma's fave and the only ones that have really survived are the kick it chuck it balls. The other things that have really lasted are anything rope and heavily braided. 
Tough toys have a limited existence..... Dharma will find the "Achilles heel" of anything and then "Dharmanate" it. As in it is chewed and stuffing spit out. This has always been like this since she was a puppy and she will be 2 in May. Tennis balls or water bottles don't even stand a chance! Have fun finding just the right toys. You will with any luck find what works.


----------



## MCD

I must also add that we have always had multiple antlers on the go. They are good and durable for the crazy chewer. Only problem is that she turns them into very sharp pointed weapons that are good for stepping on........ OUCH!


----------



## R E McCraith

Kongs @ home - Avery bumpers when we go outside - get a black & white 4 stay mark - orange 4 blind retrieves - get 1's with bumps helps teach a soft mouth - a toy 4 the pup !! a training tool 4 me !!!!!! PIKE @ 6yrs old still knows when a bumper is in my hand - it will V fun 4 him !!!


----------



## harrigab

Ruby loves her new toy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNJjmKp8JV0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mutley66

Our V is 12 months old now and still has all her toys. she has never destroyed any of them and does prefer a soft toy rather than a hard rubber type toy. 
We now giver her more variation with an old toy by 'recycling it' ... i.e she has a soft duck toy she has played with since pup, we tied a 12inch length of thin rope to it and she responded like it was a brand new toy!, a total new novilty of being able to pull her soft Duck around on a length of rope!! We also tied two random toys to each end of the rope and again she is enthralled with this new toy !!! Antler bones get 'jammed' into play rings and she loves to work to release them free. 
Treat the toys like childs toys and use plenty of imagination to create differant play situations with the toys instead of just what it says 'on the box'. Look at how young children can be so imaginitave with their toys and the games they play and transfer this to your dogs playtime. Your V will never get bored, you wont have to constantly buy new toys and you will find your V will value their toys more and not destroy them!


----------



## antsmarchin

MCD said:


> I must also add that we have always had multiple antlers on the go. They are good and durable for the crazy chewer. Only problem is that she turns them into very sharp pointed weapons that are good for stepping on........ OUCH!


This made me laugh out loud. That is great imagary.

To be clear, to everyone, what are some good toys for a puppy of 8 weeks, our breeder recommended a lot of soft toys for now, until the teething starts coming in and then rubbery toys for after.

Thoughts?

Are there such things are durable soft toys?


----------



## jld640

IMO, you need to decide what 'toys' may be destroyed. I tried a few 'durable' soft toys. Savannah either wasn't interested or destroyed them. She also wasn't big on the rubber toys.

As for recommendations, Savannah is just fine with toys from the Petsmart clearance bin. She finds a loose spot on the seam, opens the toy and removes all the stuffing. We pull the squeaky part out as soon as the toy is opened so she won't swallow it. 

Some folks like giving cardboard boxes for toys, but since Savannah comes to the office with me any and all paper products are off limits and have been since day one.

As a preview of things to come, if you have a nice, comfy, soft puppy bed, be ready for it to be shredded once teething starts.


----------



## MCD

What are DURABLE SOFT TOYS? Haven't really found one yet......... 
Let me know when you find one that is Vizsla proof! LOL


----------



## BurlyOaf

I have found cheap ikea plush toys have outlasted the expensive pet toys


----------



## Canadian Expy

Our toy graveyard - waiting for me to stitch them back into some sort of shape that partially resembles its original form.


----------



## texasred

You are your pups best toy.


----------



## trevor1000

A 2 litre pop bottle half full of water with the lid on as tight as you can get it
Outside only lol


----------



## tknafox2

Some of the most fun toys, are just the remnants, unrecognizable, pieces of former favorites. We have several (what I call rags) which are bits and pieces of plush bodies, that the dogs will tug for hours. Or an arm, or the lips. It doesn't have to have shape or persona... they don't care... if the other half of it is in the other dogs mouth, it is the best toy in the house!!


----------

